# FDR State Park



## gsp416dre (Oct 27, 2014)

Taking a few days over at FDR SP in a few weeks. Anyone have any insight on how the fishing is there in the lake? Specifically catfish (night fishing)


----------



## Semi-Pro (Oct 27, 2014)

asked lots of people fishing and not catching anything, not even a bream. not sure if you can legally fish after 10 pm on the lake


----------



## gsp416dre (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks. That is seeming to be par for the course for most SP lakes (the ones solely inside a park....). I have fished a few, and seems nothing is ever really biting.......


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2014)

Your wasting your time fishing in that hole.It's not really a lake but more of a pond and it's very shallow on one end.......You'd be better off going down the hill and fishing at Callaway.


----------



## gsp416dre (Oct 29, 2014)

While I do like to catch, I find it hard to even use "fishing" and "wasting time" in the same sentence......   We probably won't have a chance to wet any bait outside the park. Does it seem to be because of alot of pressure, or are there just no fish in it?


----------



## 660griz (Oct 29, 2014)

Pretty nice area but, if you want better fishing and camping, head west over to West Point. Holiday is a pretty nice campground with some pretty good bank fishing specially for catfish.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Oct 29, 2014)

I believe they stock trout at callaway in the fall. And there are lots of bass, bream etc. in the other lakes as well


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 29, 2014)

I talked to someone recently that caught several catfish with a cane pole in the campground lake, during mid-day too.  They were camping in one of the first sites you come to after crossing the dam and curving right toward the camping area.  I believe she was fishing in that same corner of the lake as well. Only a couple months ago or less.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Oct 29, 2014)

I was there 2 weeks ago paddling around in the canoe talking to about 10-15 folks around the lake. Not even a bite. Should of got the bait they were using for those cats. Might be a goldmine


----------



## riprap (Oct 29, 2014)

Pick a spot by the lake, build a fire and have at it. If they don't bite, three little pigs has some fine BBQ in Pine Mtn.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 30, 2014)

Semi-Pro said:


> I believe they stock trout at callaway in the fall. And there are lots of bass, bream etc. in the other lakes as well



At Callaway:


Bass fishing on Mountain Creek Lake in October can be unreal.


----------

